# Do you like plays/musicals?



## NikeINTJ (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe there may be some personality type connection to liking plays or musicals. State your type and your answer to this. If you like plays but not musical, you can state that too, or vice versa.

No, I don't like plays/musicals, INTJ.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I don't like musical/plays. I hate it. 


But trivia :

I used to be a part of a musical in high-school. XD It's just by accident. I didn't even get through auditions. XD It's really funny experience though.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't like them much and I'm an INFJ.


----------



## Im FiNe (Oct 17, 2013)

INFP
I do enjoy plays and musicals inasmuch as they are good plays and good musicals. Yet I don't really like going out.

I also like acting in plays, but I can't sing well for musicals.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

INTJ 

I occasionally enjoy plays, musicals are really hit or miss for me.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

INTJ. I HATE musicals. I'm uninterested in plays, and I find them strange. They seem too intimate; more focused on the actors and actresses than the plot.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha (Jun 19, 2011)

I enjoy most plays as I find them entertaining

Musicals... depends on what its about... but mostly no

MBTI: ISFP


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

INFP

I've like some of the movie musicals I've seen though there are many that I don't like the musical style at all so am put off.
I'm not sure my opinion of plays because it's not that I've seen to many but I don't think I dislike them if I think the content is good and it's performed well. There are certainly musicals on the stage I'd like to see, I can only imagine what seeing Hamilton must be like with some mad songs it has. 
But hard to make a conclusion about stage performances because not something typical to my experience. Though I do have a slight interest in being able to see such entertainment simply to experience something through a different medium. But then a lot of them are pretty pricey and my desire isn't so strong to necessarily make me purchase tickets or keep that up to date when things are on.


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

INFJ here, and I like musicals and love plays (Shakespeare especially.) I've acted since I was a small child, in both styles. There's something really magical about them both, to my mind at least. Now, I totally get why a person might not like them, but I'm not that guy. So long as it's got a plot line, I'm usually down.


----------



## herinb (Aug 24, 2013)

ENTJ Yes, I tend to like plays and some musicals.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

It depends on the musical/play. Often times, yes. ~ ISFP/ESI.


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes!!! I love plays! I enjoy the grit of a live performance over a processed (sometimes to death) recorded film.

Musicals, in general seem corny, BUT, I am over the moon for certain favorites (Hamiltrash, big time).

I am an ENFP.


----------



## Dewdrop (Feb 3, 2017)

I generally enjoy all musicals even if they are cheesy. I'd prefer musicals to plays, typically. I'm an ESFP or ISFP, most likely.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

INFP
I like Old movie musicals like My Fair Lady with Audrey Hepburn or Singin' in the Rain with Gene Kelly. I enjoy the music and the choreography. However I don't really care for going to live plays. I prefer the detail you can see in movies, I like seeing facial expressions close up, also the _real_ settings.


----------



## OP (Oct 22, 2016)

INTP, not usually.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

I am intj. I love Broadway musicals, but I've never seen one live. 

I like going to the theatre to watch a live performance, but sadly my peers don't seem so keen on joining. I've managed to drag them with me few times before - they ended up annoying me because they'd whine about wanting to go home. I am thinking I could enjoy solitary theatre trips in the future.


----------



## Adelineyoung (Feb 9, 2017)

I do like musicals, but only if the music is good and there is a good story line.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I like plays and musicals. I'm ISTJ.

SWMBO the ENFP also likes them.

I know that my son and his wife (ESTP/ISTJ) like them, as does my ENTJ daughter.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Estp

Hit or miss.

I sort of grew up around it. My step dad is a theatre major. Every Sunday on cleaning day he would blast a musical and sing. So by default I know alot of musicals. He is Entp btw. And yes really he is. He could have been a mathematician he just likes theatre. He had a really good voice. So it was sort of a thing to go to his shows back in the day as well as go to dramatic theatre and dinner theatre. My mom is Intj she is more so mystery classic movie buff but she never turned down tickets to the theatre when my stepdad bought them. 

Some of it is fun or good.
Some of it could put me to sleep.

Do I go out of my way to buy tickets to most shows overall, no. But some at our local theatre yes. More so to share with my kids and broaden their experiences to many aspects of life. And support local arts. I never identify as artist for sake of the principle of pretentiousness which can be attached with it and how hippity dippity some of it can all be. But I always excelled in art and participated in exhibits way back in the day. I like exposing my kids to that element of things too. 


Would I spend the money my mother and stepdad did tho to go to more expensive higher profile shows in the state, no. Would I buy tickets for Broadway if I were in New York to take them for the experience, yes.

I am not a cult fan but rocky horror picture show was fun. 
I also like Les Mis & Phantom of the Opera
Oklahoma stands out as torture


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

My family are into it so I go a lot with them. I don't really like getting involved, lie the whole hand clapping thing when they get you to stand up and dance, then the kids do it, now the adults... that sort of thing. But sometimes the music is absolutely fantastic and I can't get enough of it. 

I like watching the orchestras performing, the dancing also. Some of the props are quite impressive. 

I always notice as well the audience would be like "yeah did you see that prop" after a performance... I'd be like yeah but the song was better.


----------

